# The History of Furry Fandom - 1998



## Rivercoon (Mar 23, 2016)

My one post to YouTube.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 24, 2016)

So that's what the fandom looked like almost two decades ago? I'm kind of surprised.


----------



## Rivercoon (Mar 24, 2016)

Surprised?  How so?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 24, 2016)

Rivercoon said:


> Surprised?  How so?


My mental image of furries is identical to that of my mental image of (excuse the expression) nerds.


----------

